# Any possibilities to acquire this kit?



## K.Chu (23 Nov 2011)

The parka/raincoat that the Lt Cmdr is wearing, seems to be the new NWR (Naval Wind Raingear).

Given that the picture was taken in 2010 (you can check by right click -> view image info, Do you think that this is now being circulated through the system and have a possibility to acquire one? 

It definitely looks like a black version of the converged CADPAT raingear, which definitely suits a sailor better.


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Nov 2011)

Check an Army/Navy Surplus store.

Suits a sailor better?  You're not even in yet, are you?


----------



## K.Chu (23 Nov 2011)

I am. Just updated my personal information. 

It seems like it's pretty rare even for within the CF, do you think surpluses would have them at all?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Nov 2011)

Scribe said:
			
		

> I am. Just updated my personal information.



Pte(R)?

Why the PO1 crown?

From cadets?


----------



## dapaterson (23 Nov 2011)

I suspect it will be part of DEU issue - so you can check out Logistik Unicorps to see if they have them.


----------



## K.Chu (23 Nov 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Pte(R)?
> 
> Why the PO1 crown?
> 
> From cadets?



I don't know what the crown represents.. just thought crown would be a good avatar. Maybe I should change it  :facepalm:



			
				dapaterson said:
			
		

> I suspect it will be part of DEU issue - so you can check out Logistik Unicorps to see if they have them.



Okay, thanks!


----------



## Snakedoc (23 Nov 2011)

Hmm I havn't seen this jacket before, I suspect that its not part of DEU issue though but rather 'operational clothing' since the LCdr is wearing his ball cap with it...just my guess.

His gloves look interesting too...I havn't seen those around before unless my kit is just too old.


----------



## jollyjacktar (23 Nov 2011)

He might have been part of a trial of proposed new kit such as the new rain gear.


----------



## FSTO (23 Nov 2011)

Just an educated guess but I think that it was part of the kit specially procured for the Olympics. It was a type of dry suit that kept the Rhib operators dry warm and comfortable (an unheard of concept in the RCN) while they were patrolling. They are now in stores probably never to be seen again.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (23 Nov 2011)

Scribe said:
			
		

> I don't know what the crown represents.. just thought crown would be a good avatar. Maybe I should change it  :facepalm:
> 
> Okay, thanks!



You're an OS with HMCS York and you don't know what a Petty Officer 1st Class rank badge looks like????


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (24 Nov 2011)

FSTO is right on the money - and that explains the gloves too.

A few hints in the pic: Its from 2010 - Vancouver in the background and almost as many Rhibs at a jetty than can be round up in all of Canada.

The real question is: Why is the Minister of Defence wearing a Navy floater jacket? Hey buddy, if you come to Vancouver in winter, you bring your own damn rain gear, you hear!  .


----------



## medicineman (24 Nov 2011)

I think it's all explained by the fact the officer concerned is (well, actually was) a CL D O - CL D's are cool, so get the cool kit...the gloves are likely his own addition to his LCF  ;D.

In all seriousness, alot of the guys were still wearing those jackets when I left the FDU in Victoria this summer.  Even funnier, I have one I bought many years before that's very much like it, but USN issue - no velcro on the arm pockets, but otherwise pretty much the same.

MM


----------



## Pat in Halifax (24 Nov 2011)

Nothing on the Logistik website except the good old 'flasher' rain coat.

Jesus Ex-D, leave it alone! Someone piss in your Corn Flakes? I'll bet the young fella knows now!


----------



## CountDC (24 Nov 2011)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> You're an OS with HMCS York and you don't know what a Petty Officer 1st Class rank badge looks like????



Relax - RECRUIT.  If it is that much of a concern contact York and let them know their recruits need training in rank structure.  Bet he will know real quick then.   ;D


----------



## Strike (24 Nov 2011)

MM -- Was going to suggest that it was a diver thing, but wasn't sure if said LCdr was still working in that area.


----------



## medicineman (24 Nov 2011)

Then he was the CL D O staffer at MARPAC or CFP, can't remember which - he was the OC for the Dive Teams at Op Pandemonium Podium.  His retirement gig was about a month before mine IIRC.

MM


----------



## Halifax Tar (24 Nov 2011)

That is one of the patterns of rain coat the Navy is trialing... There are a couple walking around HMC Dkyrd HFX as well


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (24 Nov 2011)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> Nothing on the Logistik website except the good old 'flasher' rain coat.
> 
> Jesus Ex-D, leave it alone! Someone piss in your Corn Flakes? I'll bet the young fella knows now!



: I guess 'never pass a fault' is a conditional thing. My Cox'n(s) would have been all over me if one of my subordinates could not identify the rank structure. If he/she is a recruit then the onus is one them to identify themselves as such in their profile.


----------

